

Chromebook Pixel: Too Much, Too Soon - hsgrott
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/chromebook-pixel-too-much-too-soon

======
stcredzero
_> Google is becoming a hardware-as-well-as-software company, just as Apple
has become a software-as-well-as-hardware company._

More like everyone's becoming a walled-garden ecosystem company.

